# 9x9x9 blindfolded: off by TWO obliques DNF(2:07:28.78)[1:07:34.46]



## Roman (May 9, 2013)

Well, I crept to successful 9BLD solve as close as possible, but didn't get it. That was my 17th attempt. Feels terrible...


----------



## Noahaha (May 9, 2013)

And I've been down because of a 9:28 5BLD off by two pieces...

All I can say is keep trying!


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 9, 2013)

OMG. I'm surprised you didn't pull your hair out. That's like going to college and finishing but the school refuses to give you your degree.


----------



## Mikel (May 9, 2013)

Oh wow, I really feel for you Roman. Incredibly depressing. But, you are so close!


----------



## etshy (May 9, 2013)

the 18th is the one , I'm sure of it  keep trying please


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 9, 2013)

Wow, nice and close! Don't give up now - you're probably not that many solves away from a success.

It's sad - your videos don't have enough views. But I believe that once you finally hit this one, that will change.


----------



## googlebleh (May 9, 2013)

wholly mother of god...

I can understand if you set fire to your trashcan now.


----------



## Roman (May 9, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's sad - your videos don't have enough views. But I believe that once you finally hit this one, that will change.


Mike, I don't care about views, likes and subscribers, really! 
Well, I see everyone wants me to finish this, that's kinda pleasant thing, thanks! I will try again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## uniacto (May 9, 2013)

And here I am because I can't get a 3BLD attempt to go well lol
I tip my hat (if I had one) to you, sir.


----------



## Veerexx (May 9, 2013)

You. Are. Incredible.
( Plus, I subbed :3 )


----------



## parsa (May 9, 2013)

just continue.i am sure you will solve it.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 9, 2013)

It's always exciting when you post a new attempt. I can't see you reaching 20 attempts without succeeding after this. Also, holy hell will it feel good when you take off the blindfold and finally see it solved.


----------



## cmhardw (May 9, 2013)

Roman, that was so inspirational to watch! Please don't give up, you are so close! I can't wait to see you have a success!


----------



## szalejot (May 9, 2013)

Damn, so close.
Edison said: "I have not failed 700 times. I have not failed once. I have
succeeded in proving that those 700 ways will not work. When I have
eliminated the ways that will not work, I will find the way that will
work."
So keep trying until you can make it


----------

